# Hardtail Strat Project



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I never dreamed I would own a neck like the one I just got from StevieMac. It's the Warmoth total vintage, maple, 21 frets, with fatback profile.

So I bit the bullet, and ordered a Warmoth body, and a Vintage Flatmount Strat bridge to go with my neck.


----------



## fraser (Feb 24, 2007)

nice!
ive wanted to put together a 50s style hardtail for a while- 
post lots of pics please!


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Did you get the bridge from Warmoth too? What is the string spacing on it? Looking for one for myself.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

I ordered a poplar body from Warmoth for $129, also ordered the bridge from Warmoth for $40. (USD)

The string spread is 2 1/4", or 57 mm. By contrast, the American Standard has a string spread of 2 1/8", or 54 mm.

The body comes sanded to 220 grit. I am going to finish it myself. It will not be a relic, but it will be crude by design. I am going to read up on finishing poplar.

I have not decided yet about the electronics. I will probably try to get a loaded MIM reissue pickguard of some kind. I want alnico pickups, vintage winding.

This body weighs 4#,1oz. Is that a pretty good weight?


----------



## Lowtones (Mar 21, 2006)

's a pretty good weight for a hardwood body.


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

*New Warmoth Vintage Fatback neck pictures*


----------



## al3d (Oct 3, 2007)

Man..the frets are HUGH on that neck......Ain't building your own guitar cool seriously!.....any reason why you chose poplar for the wood type?


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

Yep, it was in the "Screamin' Deals!" section...I got it for $129(USD), the alder and ash bodies start at $175. My budget is very tight!!

al, I am going to finally have my dream guitar, assembled from the exact components I want. It is a very neat feeling, for sure!


----------

